# Pastry dream!



## vferre (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello guys!

I know that maybe what I am asking to do is propably rude but how we say in Russia - If you don't risk, you don't drink a champagne.

I attented a major project in my country where I live - Czech republic that is called UŽ VÍM. Its the foundation which supports 7 young people to make their dreams alive. My dream is study pastry more in depth in Spain pastry academy..To make it alive I need your votes. I am asking you kindly please, can you give me a vote please? I am so passionate about baking, you can see on my instagram - @vladislavryasnyy and I would do everything for it. I am in Junior national team represeting my country on international competitions but it's really hard to get a lot of votes..and I was thinking that the best community are be bakers. Well I hope so.

How to vote? 
1) Click on the link - https://uzvim.cz/mise/detail/910/ 
2) Click on DEJ HLAS - heart symbol 
3) Write your email and click on HLASOVAT! 
4) On email there will be a message - open it and click on the POTVRD SVŮJ HLAS - its to confirm your vote, bacause without it - it won't be counted. 
5) that's it. You can use as many email you have - 1 email = 1 vote.

Please share it with your friends, family. I would appreciate any help from you all.

Thank alot! 
P.S. I am sorry for this big spam.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello vferre,

I applaud your efforts and your dream!

The problem is asking people to click on links without understanding what they are clicking on because of the language barrier.

Would you click on a link that looked like this? *我想成为一个糕点厨师 *

(I think this is "I want to be a pastry chef" in Mandarin Chinese)

Have you thought of contacting Pernik or United Bakeries (Odkolek, Cerea)? They might ask their employees to support you as a fellow baker.

Good Luck!


----------

